# Question on a smoker for venison



## terry13111 (Jun 10, 2017)

Hello. I am looking at getting a model 3 from Smokin-it and was wondering if the digital model is worth the extra  $200.
The regular version has a + - of 25 degrees, the digital + - 3 degrees. I will be using it to make Venison summer sausage, snack sticks and who knows what other roads I might go down with wild game. So basically, will the difference in consistent temperature control matter much for what I want to do?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rod g15 (Jun 13, 2017)

+ or- 25* will frustrate you, maybe. But it's manageable, not the worst thing.$200 is alot of money in my book!


----------

